# Flamingo Advice



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Many current and past post on Flamingo. What do you want to know specifically? Many knowledgable guys/gals here. They'll chime in.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------

